# Solved: Many programs "Has stopped working"



## cats74

Every time I turn around, "This program" has stopped working. Here are the examples that are on the screen right now. 
Alps pointind-device driver has stopped working
Windows shell common dll has stopped working 
Microsoft Sync Center has stopped working 
Microsoft sync center has stopped working (Yes, again, the first one wasn't closed.) 

These ones popped up on reboot (I also often get one, I can't remember specifically, but it has to do with the windows media sharing config.) 
Then I tried to run SFC First time: 
The instruction at 0x6fff0a08 references memory 0xffffffff (Or how ever many f's) The memory could not be read. 
The second time 
System Integrity check and repair has stopped working. 

For the love of god, please help me, this is driving me nuts! 
I have norton antivirus, and did a complete scan. It found tracking cooking, but nothing else.


----------



## Recreation

Please run a Quick Scan using* Super Anti Spyware* and *Malware Bytes Free* and the logs produced here


----------



## cats74

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 05/24/2010 at 01:59 AM

Application Version : 4.37.1000

Core Rules Database Version : 4975
Trace Rules Database Version: 2787

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:40:06

Memory items scanned : 691
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 499
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 23214
File threats detected : 3

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Wanda\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Wanda\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.46
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 4136

Windows 6.1.7600
Internet Explorer 8.0.7600.16385

24/05/2010 1:45:34 AM
mbam-log-2010-05-24 (01-45-34).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 135936
Time elapsed: 9 minute(s), 58 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Someone had suggested that norton could be an issue, and to try and remove it and replace it with MSE. Since I see not harm in doing that, that will be my next attempt. But please, any more suggestions would be welcomed, as I am quite sure replacing norton with MSE will not solve the issue.


----------



## cats74

I took the liberty to create a hijack this log. It can be found here: http://pastebin.com/QN0KvuZN


----------



## Recreation

Maybe some *corrupted/missing* windows files.

Found this on TSG:
Sorry for copying someones original info.

Check these links and follow the instructions very carefully:

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/1538-sfc-scannow-command-system-file-checker.html
http://www.w7forums.com/use-chkdsk-check-disk-t448.html


----------



## cats74

Ok, well, I did those, and the only corrupted files it found were related to the windows sidebar, that I do not use. I would post the log, however, as you will see soon, it is pointless. Of couse, as soon as it was done running, it stoped working and needed to close. And of course, as soon as findstr was done, it stopped working and needed to close. So, I decided to think again. It turns out not being able to figure out what was wrong turned out to be, what I love to call, a "user problem." I recently installed iz3d www.iz3d.com Amazing program, except it appears that it doesn't work well with windows 7 64 bit. So as soon as I realized, "Oh yea, I installed that program" I tried, of course, uninstalling it. I rebooted, and well, nothing has stopped working, and needed to close, except for perhaps my brain for the night  (I just wish I got the "Your brain has stopped working, and needed to close" message earlier, perhaps I would have gone to bed and thought about the issue.

For the record, anyone looking at this thread in the future, the driver injection program was NOT even running. Just the fact the program was installed, not even running, created this issue.

Now if you can excuse me for the night, I think I will allow my brain to stop working, and close. At least I can poke fun at my own mishaps.


----------



## Recreation

So, Can I say *"Please Shut down your brain !"*


----------



## zigzag3143

cats74 said:


> Ok, well, I did those, and the only corrupted files it found were related to the windows sidebar, that I do not use. I would post the log, however, as you will see soon, it is pointless. Of couse, as soon as it was done running, it stoped working and needed to close. And of course, as soon as findstr was done, it stopped working and needed to close. So, I decided to think again. It turns out not being able to figure out what was wrong turned out to be, what I love to call, a "user problem." I recently installed iz3d www.iz3d.com Amazing program, except it appears that it doesn't work well with windows 7 64 bit. So as soon as I realized, "Oh yea, I installed that program" I tried, of course, uninstalling it. I rebooted, and well, nothing has stopped working, and needed to close, except for perhaps my brain for the night  (I just wish I got the "Your brain has stopped working, and needed to close" message earlier, perhaps I would have gone to bed and thought about the issue.
> 
> For the record, anyone looking at this thread in the future, the driver injection program was NOT even running. Just the fact the program was installed, not even running, created this issue.
> 
> Now if you can excuse me for the night, I think I will allow my brain to stop working, and close. At least I can poke fun at my own mishaps.


Cats

Generally speaking when an app crash, or hangs occurs, a record is made in event viewer. (type eventvwr in search) go to the windows log>application tab.

You are looking for critical errors (they have red in the left hand column)

Look for app crash, app hang, or anything relating to the problem

When you find them write down the Event ID and source code and tell us what they are. I have a sneaking suspicion it will be event ID 1000 source 100.

Let us know if you need help

Ken J a cat person


----------



## babyshinsen

Hey guys, I'm so glad I spotted this thread as I am having very similar problems to OP.

Basically I just recently set up a new system and installed Windows 7 on it. This is where my first errors occured, getting a installation error on the first try of intalling Win7. I had a look through the web trying to troubleshoot this and got through the installation the second time around.

However, after having the computer for a week now it has been acting wierd all throughout with various errors and blue screens showing up every now and then.

I have been getting Blue Screens, Explorer, IExplorer, COM Surrogate and Windows Defender-has stopped working, even my sfc /scannow has been aborted due to error... This is my very first experience with this type of problem and I haven't really found anyone with a clue about this yet.

Until I read your reply, zigzag3143. I had a look at my eventviewer out of curiousity and it just so happens that it is full of Error Event ID 1000, Source code 100, with Source stated as Application and my Avira Antivir Personal antivirus software. It should be noted that prior to Avira I had Avast antivirus installed, so I don't suspect the usual antivirus issue.

So, zigzag3143, what exactly is this Event 1000, Source code 100 all about? It would be so nice for a change, to get this solved from the first post on the web, you know? Haha, anyway, fingers crossed that you can squash this for me.

Thanks.


----------



## zigzag3143

babyshinsen said:


> Hey guys, I'm so glad I spotted this thread as I am having very similar problems to OP.
> 
> Basically I just recently set up a new system and installed Windows 7 on it. This is where my first errors occured, getting a installation error on the first try of intalling Win7. I had a look through the web trying to troubleshoot this and got through the installation the second time around.
> 
> However, after having the computer for a week now it has been acting wierd all throughout with various errors and blue screens showing up every now and then.
> 
> I have been getting Blue Screens, Explorer, IExplorer, COM Surrogate and Windows Defender-has stopped working, even my sfc /scannow has been aborted due to error... This is my very first experience with this type of problem and I haven't really found anyone with a clue about this yet.
> 
> Until I read your reply, zigzag3143. I had a look at my eventviewer out of curiousity and it just so happens that it is full of Error Event ID 1000, Source code 100, with Source stated as Application and my Avira Antivir Personal antivirus software. It should be noted that prior to Avira I had Avast antivirus installed, so I don't suspect the usual antivirus issue.
> 
> So, zigzag3143, what exactly is this Event 1000, Source code 100 all about? It would be so nice for a change, to get this solved from the first post on the web, you know? Haha, anyway, fingers crossed that you can squash this for me.
> 
> Thanks.


My pleasure. I figured it was that but didnt want to jinx you. Ok Event ID 1000, source 100 is often caused by a built in virus protection app called DEP. Dep, or data execution prevention, prevent applications (read virus) from launching in "protected memory space". It is almost not necessary but thats another story.

Finding it. It is located in your system control panel>advanced system settings>Advanced>performance settings>DEP

Setting it--default is MS apps only (i think) what ever it is set to change it. If that doesnt cure the problem you can even turn it off. There is a turorial here on doing that. http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/120778-dep-enable-disable.html?ltr=D

Let us know if it continues

Ken J


----------



## babyshinsen

I'm gonna start disabling the DEP now, but I just wanted to check something with you.

Regarding the blue screens and the very many different "has stopped working" errors; is it all related to the DEP, and what really causes this to happen.

Another question I have if it is the DEP causeing this is: Why does it not happen to everyone? And how much of these errors are due to me using a 64bit system?

Thanks for the quick reply man, appreciate it!


----------



## zigzag3143

babyshinsen said:


> I'm gonna start disabling the DEP now, but I just wanted to check something with you.
> 
> Regarding the blue screens and the very many different "has stopped working" errors; is it all related to the DEP, and what really causes this to happen.
> 
> Another question I have if it is the DEP causeing this is: Why does it not happen to everyone? And how much of these errors are due to me using a 64bit system?
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply man, appreciate it!


Why are you disabling DEP?

DEP usually doesnt cause BSOD. they do/can cause the application has stopped working, but be sure before you disable it that you are virus free. OR ELSE

DEP normally is not bit specific. 64 bit does have more problems, but also has more benifits

Anytime, thats why we are here

Ken J


----------



## babyshinsen

Oh, well I kinda took it as DEP was unnecessary if you have a capable Antivirus installed. You also seemed to dismiss it's importance in the other reply, sorry if I misunderstood.

If the DEP is disabled and this is the true cause for all the 'has stopped working' errors I've received then this should be solved.

On to the BSOD's that usually follow with the other strange behavior. It is from my understanding that you can gather somewhat helpful data from BSOD dump files, and that way try to find what is causing them? I really want to cover all the issues I'm encountering on my computer and this BSOD issue is pretty disturbing after hearing that DEP wouldn't have been the cause.

What do I need to do to track down the cause of these BSOD's?


----------



## zigzag3143

babyshinsen said:


> Oh, well I kinda took it as DEP was unnecessary if you have a capable Antivirus installed. You also seemed to dismiss it's importance in the other reply, sorry if I misunderstood.
> 
> If the DEP is disabled and this is the true cause for all the 'has stopped working' errors I've received then this should be solved.
> 
> On to the BSOD's that usually follow with the other strange behavior. It is from my understanding that you can gather somewhat helpful data from BSOD dump files, and that way try to find what is causing them? I really want to cover all the issues I'm encountering on my computer and this BSOD issue is pretty disturbing after hearing that DEP wouldn't have been the cause.
> 
> What do I need to do to track down the cause of these BSOD's?


DEP is almost un-necessary but disabling it may cause problems with some apps. If we have the DMP file created when the computer crashed we can usuallly tell you the cause. It is usally located in c:\windoes\minidump. If not you can search for it.

When you find it upload it to us

Ken


----------



## babyshinsen

Ok, I searched for minidump and a folder came up 'C:\Windows\Minidump' with three .dmp files in it. I'm attaching all of the three.


----------



## zigzag3143

babyshinsen said:


> Ok, I searched for minidump and a folder came up 'C:\Windows\Minidump' with three .dmp files in it. I'm attaching all of the three.


Doing them now be right back


----------



## zigzag3143

babyshinsen said:


> Ok, I searched for minidump and a folder came up 'C:\Windows\Minidump' with three .dmp files in it. I'm attaching all of the three.


Hi Babyshinsen

These were caused by memory corruption. You can test your ram by downloading memtestx86, burning it to a cd, and running it for at least 5 passes.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff8000312c73f, fffff88009bc08f0, 0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiUnsecureVirtualMemory+15f )

You can also run a system file check

(type cmd in search>right click and run as admin>sfc /scannow

Let us know if you need help

Ken J


----------



## babyshinsen

Right, this was my first suspicion as I've yet to receive faulty RAM on any other new buildt system, I guess it's my turn now haha.

Tbh, I think I should just sen the RAM back for my warranty and get them replaced.

Btw, major thanks to you zigzag. It's always nice to know the cause of any computer problem.


----------



## zigzag3143

babyshinsen said:


> Right, this was my first suspicion as I've yet to receive faulty RAM on any other new buildt system, I guess it's my turn now haha.
> 
> Tbh, I think I should just sen the RAM back for my warranty and get them replaced.
> 
> Btw, major thanks to you zigzag. It's always nice to know the cause of any computer problem.


I am assuming you arent overclocking, correct?

No sweat. I do these all the time all over the net. They are like puzzles to me.

Ken


----------



## babyshinsen

Nah, no OC'ing here. Yet! Hehe, I need a stable system before I start doing that stuff.

There is some other replier on techsupportforum.com with the guess that this might not be a hardware fault but my Avira Antivirus and Windows7 compability.

What's your take on this? Is it absolutely a faulty RAM that needs to be replaced?


----------



## zigzag3143

babyshinsen said:


> Nah, no OC'ing here. Yet! Hehe, I need a stable system before I start doing that stuff.
> 
> There is some other replier on techsupportforum.com with the guess that this might not be a hardware fault but my Avira Antivirus and Windows7 compability.
> 
> What's your take on this? Is it absolutely a faulty RAM that needs to be replaced?


I saw your post and TorrentG's reply and added one of my own.

With that DMP file it is memory corruption

Ken


----------



## babyshinsen

So I did the memtest and let it run through 5 passes. It showed no errors or any issues, so I take it that my RAM is fine?

I got another "has stopped working" earlier today. Any clues what other than DEP would be the reason?


----------



## zigzag3143

babyshinsen said:


> So I did the memtest and let it run through 5 passes. It showed no errors or any issues, so I take it that my RAM is fine?
> 
> I got another "has stopped working" earlier today. Any clues what other than DEP would be the reason?


What did you do to DEP? what were the results?

Haveb you checked event viwer?


----------



## cats74

zigzag3143 said:


> Cats
> 
> Generally speaking when an app crash, or hangs occurs, a record is made in event viewer. (type eventvwr in search) go to the windows log>application tab.
> 
> You are looking for critical errors (they have red in the left hand column)
> 
> Look for app crash, app hang, or anything relating to the problem
> 
> When you find them write down the Event ID and source code and tell us what they are. I have a sneaking suspicion it will be event ID 1000 source 100.
> 
> Let us know if you need help
> 
> Ken J a cat person


You got it. ID 1000 source 100. So, from reading a bit below, does this mean that perhaps this could be fixed? And I could re-install this program, and use it? (iz3d I am referring to) Not that it is a big deal with this computer, I don't play 3d games on it, but I do suspect soon that I will be installing 7 on my desktop, and I do play games there.. Mind you the only game I play doesn't seem to work with the program. But that's a matter for another thread. So what is the solve for event id 1000 errors?


----------



## babyshinsen

I disabled DEP the other day to see if that really was causing these errors. It is still turned off through cmd.exe.

Memtest86 ran 5 passes and showed 0 errors. I did a thorough unistall of Avira Antivirus and installed MSE antivirus.

Now I got that "has stopped working" the other day with Windows explorer, and just now as I was typing I got it on MSE...

I'm so freaking lost as to why this is happening.

Details from Eventviewer:

There were 3 errors with Event ID 1000 regarding MSE (posting the most recent one):
_Faulting application name: msseces.exe, version: 1.0.1961.0, time stamp: 0x4b812822
Faulting module name: msseces.exe, version: 1.0.1961.0, time stamp: 0x4b812822
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0000000000066eb7
Faulting process id: 0xfe8
Faulting application start time: 0x01cafc78b5d754f7
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Essentials\msseces.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Essentials\msseces.exe
Report Id: f391d264-686b-11df-9bf3-6cf04976b922_

And,

2 Errors with Event ID 1005 regarding Windows OS, it seems:
_Windows cannot access the file for one of the following reasons: there is a problem with the network connection, the disk that the file is stored on, or the storage drivers installed on this computer; or the disk is missing. Windows closed the program Microsoft Security Essentials User Interface because of this error.

Program: Microsoft Security Essentials User Interface
File:

The error value is listed in the Additional Data section.
User Action
1. Open the file again. This situation might be a temporary problem that corrects itself when the program runs again.
2. If the file still cannot be accessed and
- It is on the network, your network administrator should verify that there is not a problem with the network and that the server can be contacted.
- It is on a removable disk, for example, a floppy disk or CD-ROM, verify that the disk is fully inserted into the computer.
3. Check and repair the file system by running CHKDSK. To run CHKDSK, click Start, click Run, type CMD, and then click OK. At the command prompt, type CHKDSK /F, and then press ENTER.
4. If the problem persists, restore the file from a backup copy.
5. Determine whether other files on the same disk can be opened. If not, the disk might be damaged. If it is a hard disk, contact your administrator or computer hardware vendor for further assistance.

Additional Data
Error value: 00000000
Disk type: 0_


----------



## zigzag3143

cats74 said:


> You got it. ID 1000 source 100. So, from reading a bit below, does this mean that perhaps this could be fixed? And I could re-install this program, and use it? (iz3d I am referring to) Not that it is a big deal with this computer, I don't play 3d games on it, but I do suspect soon that I will be installing 7 on my desktop, and I do play games there.. Mind you the only game I play doesn't seem to work with the program. But that's a matter for another thread. So what is the solve for event id 1000 errors?


If it only happens on that one app, you can exempt it from the prevention by going into DEP and adding it to the "exempted" list.

See posts for how to find it and it is a mere radio button to change, then add the app.

Let me know if you need help. If I dont respond within 12 hours PM me. I work on several sites and dont want this to fall between the cracks

KeN J


----------



## zigzag3143

babyshinsen said:


> I disabled DEP the other day to see if that really was causing these errors. It is still turned off through cmd.exe.
> 
> Memtest86 ran 5 passes and showed 0 errors. I did a thorough unistall of Avira Antivirus and installed MSE antivirus.
> 
> Now I got that "has stopped working" the other day with Windows explorer, and just now as I was typing I got it on MSE...
> 
> I'm so freaking lost as to why this is happening.
> 
> Details from Eventviewer:
> 
> There were 3 errors with Event ID 1000 regarding MSE (posting the most recent one):
> _Faulting application name: msseces.exe, version: 1.0.1961.0, time stamp: 0x4b812822
> Faulting module name: msseces.exe, version: 1.0.1961.0, time stamp: 0x4b812822
> Exception code: 0xc0000005
> Fault offset: 0x0000000000066eb7
> Faulting process id: 0xfe8
> Faulting application start time: 0x01cafc78b5d754f7
> Faulting application path: C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Essentials\msseces.exe
> Faulting module path: C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Essentials\msseces.exe
> Report Id: f391d264-686b-11df-9bf3-6cf04976b922_
> 
> And,
> 
> 2 Errors with Event ID 1005 regarding Windows OS, it seems:
> _Windows cannot access the file for one of the following reasons: there is a problem with the network connection, the disk that the file is stored on, or the storage drivers installed on this computer; or the disk is missing. Windows closed the program Microsoft Security Essentials User Interface because of this error.
> 
> Program: Microsoft Security Essentials User Interface
> File:
> 
> The error value is listed in the Additional Data section.
> User Action
> 1. Open the file again. This situation might be a temporary problem that corrects itself when the program runs again.
> 2. If the file still cannot be accessed and
> - It is on the network, your network administrator should verify that there is not a problem with the network and that the server can be contacted.
> - It is on a removable disk, for example, a floppy disk or CD-ROM, verify that the disk is fully inserted into the computer.
> 3. Check and repair the file system by running CHKDSK. To run CHKDSK, click Start, click Run, type CMD, and then click OK. At the command prompt, type CHKDSK /F, and then press ENTER.
> 4. If the problem persists, restore the file from a backup copy.
> 5. Determine whether other files on the same disk can be opened. If not, the disk might be damaged. If it is a hard disk, contact your administrator or computer hardware vendor for further assistance.
> 
> Additional Data
> Error value: 00000000
> Disk type: 0_


You really should start you own thread as this is starting to get confusing.


----------



## cats74

I was just gonna suggest I start one, as this one appears quite hijacked already. Plus the matter is of a different nature (the iz3d driver) and on a different os (XP) So, if you don't mind taking a look over there for my new thread, it will be up in about 2 or 3 min.


----------



## cats74

Actually, upon closer inspection, it appears in "All other programs" so it will be going there.


----------



## zigzag3143

cats74 said:


> Actually, upon closer inspection, it appears in "All other programs" so it will be going there.


PM me the link when done


----------

